# Stew recipes?



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

So I'd like to make my dogs a home cooked meal a few times a week(well hey I don't have kids so there's no one else to cook for besides myself and my husband LOL)... Unfortunately my husband won't let me give the dogs raw meat, I've tried to no avail trust me. He doesn't trust strangers on the Internet so if you know of any factual studies to back up your claims that'd be great. 

But for now I have to cook the meat... So any recipe ideas that would be a good balanced meal replacement a few times a week? Right now they're on honest kitchen but I make their treats from scratch and I just like cooking!

Thanks for any ideas!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, my breeder feeds raw and kibble, but told me not to give raw meat to Grim until he's 6 months old. So maybe there's something to it? I have cooked two different meats for him so far. One is chicken livers and the other is stew meat. 

Chicken livers-boil, drain, add chicken broth (low sodium), chopped up yams, peas, carrots and bake until the yams and carrots are done. I add the peas last.

Stew meat I put in the oven raw, along with some of those same veggies. I add water to it to make a gravy. 

I'm going to substitute the peas for green beans on occasion, too. That's all I've cooked so far. He REALLY likes the chicken livers! This last time I didn't do the veggies in it because the yam had already gone soft, so he's just eating the livers cooked in the broth. He doesn't mind. I'm sure you can add fruits to that, too. I just haven't because his kibble already has that in it. It's a lower protein kibble, though... so I figured supplementing the meat was a good idea. I try to get the orange veggies in there more than anything, although pea protein doesn't hurt, either. If you come across more stews, I'll be interested. I don't know too much about cooking, so I try to keep it simple. He does scarf down everything I've made, and expects that he's getting something like that twice a day... won't touch his kibble until he's had his 'real' food. If I don't have anything cooked, then I give him a can of Innova..he likes that just as well because usually I'll warm it up first.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a lot of things will work. dogs eat meat, fish, chicken, etc.
cook it up and serve it ( no seasoning). throw some fruit
in the mix.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oops well I guess I should have put 'dog stew recipes' lol... Oh well. Actually I guess dog stew doesn't sound quite right either :rofl:

Thanks doggiedad!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

:bump:


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/189977-need-ideas-home-cooked-toppings.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/recipes/172140-homemade-treat-recipes-please.html


----------

